# 86 250 fourtrax



## honda maniac (Jun 17, 2010)

okay i got a buddie with a 86 250 fourtrax(2wd) and we are gona turn it in to a budget mud bike plans are

intake snorkle
exaghst snorkle
custom lift 2 in the back 5 in the front no cv axels in the front
custom front bumper
custom rear rack and bed line the fenders black 
now we are gona run hl xl2 rims and 24x8x12 mud light ats on the front 


my ??? is what is the max size tires it will pull in the back i have some 26x12x12 mudzillas would it pull them thanks for the help 

noah


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have the same bike and I have 26x12x12 vampires and it pulls good even in thick mud


----------



## honda maniac (Jun 17, 2010)

okay thanksgood to know


----------



## honda maniac (Jun 17, 2010)

any pics ^^^


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Go to my profile there is a pic of it I do not have any by itself


----------



## honda maniac (Jun 17, 2010)

it was to small to veiw can u post a pic


----------



## austin82 (May 3, 2011)

You should be fine. I've seen them pull 26 laws.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

honda maniac said:


> it was to small to veiw can u post a pic


For some reason I can't get it to load. Go to you tube and type in hp488 there is a video of it floating through a hole.


----------



## honda maniac (Jun 17, 2010)

okay thanks


----------

